# Factory magazine for P-01



## redrooster (Mar 24, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get a factory 14 rd. magazine for a P-01? Is it the same as the one for the CZ 75 Compact?

Thanks for any help.

Aaron


----------



## tyyamamoto (Mar 23, 2008)

The 9mm compact magazines are all compatible. You can get mags at midwayusa.com.


----------

